# Changing inner rail and stile details



## Jsalz16 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello all, new here and was hoping to get some advice. I’m hoping to save the cabinet doors on my 70’s kitchen. There is a lot of detail on the inner rail and stile of the doors that I would like to chamfer to a 45. I have a compact router with a tilting base if needed. I’m thinking I could set up a jig that would allow me to remove the steps on the current profile of that inner detail while leaving a more modern 45. I’m wondering if I should try to accomplish this using the tilt base and a straight bit or use a 45 chamfer with the router perpendicular . I’ll probably have to chisel each corner where the router can’t reach unless someone has a better idea. The doors will either be painted or stained once complete. Thanks for reading.
View attachment 400268

View attachment 400269


----------



## Jsalz16 (Dec 9, 2021)

This is what I’m hoping for in the end.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I believe MLS sells the profile you desire, but I'm sure others do as well..


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If you mean without disassembling the doors, I wouldn't try it. I have made a mirror with an inner profile on an assembled frame. I did it with a bearing bit and got the rounded corners that you mention but I left them like that. When I did mine the material was still rectangular and the back was out, so I had plenty of surface to ride the bearing on.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry I must have not understood you wanted to reuse the old doors , I was thinking new...

I've never seen this done..

If you router out the rear panel, you could put a filler in and then router as you say with rounded inside corners. 

How many doors?


----------



## Jsalz16 (Dec 9, 2021)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Sorry I must have not understood you wanted to reuse the old doors , I was thinking new...
> 
> I've never seen this done..
> 
> ...


Alot haha. I believe that’s 28 in total. That’s the reason I was hoping to do it without taking them apart. I’m going to get a couple old doors from the habitat for humanity store and give it a shot. Nothing to lose and I’ll get some practice with my new router.
I was thinking, maybe another option would be to try to just try to square them right off like a traditional shaker.


----------

